# Monte Carlo pot inside the 38G BowFront?



## clubtc05 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello,

I hope everyone is doing well. I have a glass vase that is about 9" across and about 10" tall and I was thinking about growing Monte Carlo in it and put it inside the tank, you think this will grow?

I currently have Tall Tank (Marineland 38G BowFront 17.125" Deep; 32.25" Wide; 25.719 " High), Caribsea cichlid substrate, and lighting is the Nicrew Classic LED (28-36")

If it can grow it, what cheap substrate can I use to put inside the vase for the Monte Carlo?

I never had aquarium plants and I like the way Monte Carlo looks and I wanted to add live plants to the aquarium without the use of Co2 and I read a few places you don't have to have Co2 for Monte Carlo.

Thank you for your help I really appreicate it!


----------



## clubtc05 (Jan 24, 2018)

I guest no reply means this is not a good idea...haha


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought someone else might know what Monte Carlo was.

What kind of cichlids are in the tank? Sounds like a 9" container might take up a lot of room in your tank.


----------



## clubtc05 (Jan 24, 2018)

I just added more cichlids to the tank, so now it won't work, haha. Thank you for the reply though!


----------

